# Colorado Saddlery Bareback Pad, 1 size fits all?



## secuono (May 23, 2011)

I have a Colorado Saddlery Bareback Pad, it has the stirrups and girth belt. What I want to know is, do they fit any horse or do they come in different sizes to fit? I can't find any info about this anywhere...
I know regular saddles have to fit the withers and other places, but what about this pad's plastic section/tree? Do they have other widths or what?
It looks the same like in the picture below.


----------



## secuono (May 24, 2011)

So you guys have no clue either...I've been looking all over with no luck.


----------

